# LED Bussystem per USB



## triple (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

ich wusste nicht genau wohin mit dem Thema, es behandelt so viele Kategorien (Android, Netzwerk, Hardware, Datenbank), wenn es verschoben werden soll nur zu 

ich bin daran, eine kleine Machbarkeitsstudie für einen Freund, folgender Sachverhalt:

Er hat eine ziemlich grosse Plattensammlung. Er würde diese gerne digitalisieren und eine Suchfunktion einbauen. Zudem sollen dort, wo die gesuchten Platten stehen, ein LED aufleuchten (insgesamt ca. 200 LED). Das Java-Programm würde ich dann auf einem Android Tablet laufen lassen.

Nun habe ich folgende Fragen / Probleme, wäre dankbar um jede Hilfe:
1. Mein Freund kauft sich wohl ein "B6 LED Bussystem", welches über USB an den PC angeschlossen wird, hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich dieses über USB und Java ansteuern kann? Wenn nicht, kennt jemand ein LED Bussystem, welches kompatibel ist zu Java (müsste 200 Ausgänge haben, welche ich einzeln ansteuern kann)? Wie sieht es aus mit Treibern für Android?
2. Die Datenbank wird wohl ein MySQL Server auf einem Webspace von mir, kann ich diese Daten auslesen vom Tablet aus mit Java? Oder bräuchte ich einen Webserver mit Java-Möglichkeiten?

Ich danke schon mal für jede Hilfe!
triple


----------



## Gast2 (6. Mai 2011)

triple hat gesagt.:


> 1. Mein Freund kauft sich wohl ein "B6 LED Bussystem", welches über USB an den PC angeschlossen wird, hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich dieses über USB und Java ansteuern kann? Wenn nicht, kennt jemand ein LED Bussystem, welches kompatibel ist zu Java (müsste 200 Ausgänge haben, welche ich einzeln ansteuern kann)?


ich habe da auf die schnelle nichts aufregendes zum Thema Java gefunden ... würde eher daraf tippen das nur native DLL mitgeliefert wird ... die kannst Du dann über JNI oder so verwenden



> Wie sieht es aus mit Treibern für Android?


auf den ersten Blick schlecht - fütte doch mal Google




> 2. Die Datenbank wird wohl ein MySQL Server auf einem Webspace von mir, kann ich diese Daten auslesen vom Tablet aus mit Java? Oder bräuchte ich einen Webserver mit Java-Möglichkeiten?



eine Möglichkeit:

```
[Android] -> ( [Benutzeranmeldung] -> [PHP-Webseite] ) -> [MySQL]
```


----------



## HoaX (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Preise ansehe würde ich das LED-Zeug selber machen.
Wenn du dir z.B. ein Arduino-Entwicklungsboard kaufst(~25€) dann hast du einen Mikrocontroller mit USB-Schnittstelle (Virtueller Comport) über welche man mit einem PC kommunizieren kann. Der Controller hat natürlich keine 200 Ausgänge, aber das lässt sich mti ein paar Schieberegistern leicht nachrüsten. Dann über die Schieberegister einen Transistor schalten an welchem die LED hängt, fertig.
Ich billiger, wahrscheinlich weniger aufwending, und flexibler.


----------



## triple (6. Mai 2011)

Erst mal danke für die Antworten.
Ich selber bin eher vertraut mit der Software-Programmierung, was Elektronik angeht bin ich nicht wirklich bewandert, das wird auch mein Kollege übernehmen, ich muss das ganze dann nur ansteuern.

@mogel
Ich komme aus der Anwendersoftware, habe noch nie Interfaces zu Hardwarekomponenten geschrieben, geschweige denn Treiber, auch mit DLL kenn ich mich nicht gross aus, JNI (und auch JNA) ist mir schon ein Begriff, aber habe auch da noch nichts konkretes gemacht!
Ist es machbar mit JNI ein anständig Interface zu stellen um über Aufrufe wie 
	
	
	
	





```
LEDBus.turnOn(ledList[25])
```
 die LED's zu steuern?



mogel hat gesagt.:


> eine Möglichkeit:
> 
> ```
> [Android] -> ( [Benutzeranmeldung] -> [PHP-Webseite] ) -> [MySQL]
> ```


Wie meinst du das genau? Soll ich vom Tablet einfach die PHP-Seite aufrufen und in der App anzeigen? Würde lieber auch für die Suche eine Logik in Java schreiben, dazu müsste ich die reinen Daten von der DB holen können... die andere Möglichkeit (vielleicht hast du auch das gemeint) wäre, PHP Methoden zu schreiben welche die SQL-Statements absetzen und die Daten liefern, nur kann ich mit Java vom Tablet aus mit den PHP-Methoden kommunizieren (also aufrufen und die Daten empfangen)?

@HoaX
Tönt nicht schlecht, wie oben geschrieben, sind Arduino-Entwicklungsboards, Mikrokontroller usw. nicht so mein Gebiet, ich werde es mal besprechen mit meinem Kollegen...
Meine Frage dazu, ob bei dieser Variante das Kommunizieren mit Java einfacher wird, und ob es auch von einem Tablet aus gehen würde?

Nochmals danke an all eure Hilfe!
Gruss triple


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Mai 2011)

Du musst sowieso immer den Umweg über einen Homeserver gehen, der dann die LEDs ansteuert.


----------



## HoaX (6. Mai 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Du musst sowieso immer den Umweg über einen Homeserver gehen, der dann die LEDs ansteuert.


Nö, wenn man die Platte eh selbst aus dem Regal holen muss, dann kann man die LED-Steuerung ja auch per USB am Handy oder sonst wo anschließen, nen USB-Anschluss hat ja jedes neuere Gerät.


----------



## TheDarkRose (7. Mai 2011)

Ähm, wo bleibt dann der Mehrwert durch Bedingung vom Sofa oder so aus? Vorallem sind die USB anschlüsse an handys nur Device und keine Hosts!


----------



## HoaX (7. Mai 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, wo bleibt dann der Mehrwert durch Bedingung vom Sofa oder so aus? Vorallem sind die USB anschlüsse an handys nur Device und keine Hosts!



Zum Suchen brauchst ja keine Verbindung zu den LEDs. Und wozu LEDs leuchten lassen wenn du eh nicht zum Schrank gehst um zu kucken/holen?
Und nein, auch Handys können USB-Host sein. Nur ein Beispiel: Nexus One USB host mode driver und ganz offiziel USB.org - USB On-The-Go


----------



## TheDarkRose (7. Mai 2011)

Aber konfortabel wärs trotzdem nicht ^^


----------



## triple (7. Mai 2011)

Das Android Tablet würde einen fixen Platz erhalten neben dem Regal, an welches das LED-Bussystem angeschlossen wird, dann muss man nicht den grossen Tower hochfahren zum eine Platte suchen, sondern nutzt das Tablet...
Aber wie gesagt, an das Tablet müsste dan das Bussystem angeschlossen werden, keine Ahnung ob ich vom Tablet aus das USB-Gerät anschliessen kann?

Gruss & thx,
triple


----------



## faetzminator (7. Mai 2011)

Denk nur ich, dass man das besser mit einem (digitalen) Index und angeschriebenen Regalen lösen würde  ?


----------



## HoaX (7. Mai 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Denk nur ich, dass man das besser mit einem (digitalen) Index und angeschriebenen Regalen lösen würde  ?



Bist du nicht, aber darum ging es ja nicht


----------



## sol (7. Mai 2011)

Ich darf mal Bausatz AVR-NET-IO - Bausätze / Module - Bausätze - - Pollin Electronic in den Raum werfen. Da kann man einen HTTP drauf installieren. Dann würde es so aus sehen:

1. Android Tablet sendet per WLAN ein Signal an das NET-IO.
2. NET-IO schaltet die entsprechende LED an.

Nur die Schaltung für die 200 LEDs fehlt noch


----------

